# Burlington



## oldscrote (Dec 18, 2012)

Just treated myself to this as a Christmas present,a quick glance through seems to point to an epic book

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqwSb1t0T9Q&feature=youtu.be

http://www.bradford-on-avon.org.uk/


----------



## PaulPowers (Dec 19, 2012)

The MOD say there is no such thing as the Corsham Bunker 

if you don't believe me give them a call on 01225 84 7388 and ask 

Yup it's a secret but the phone number is in the phone book


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 19, 2012)

Have you seen the Mark Thomas Secret Britain episode with it? He turns up at the gate? He just turns up at the gate and asks for a look round the secret nuclear bunker. The poor woman on the gate insists there's nothing underground


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 19, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> The MOD say there is no such thing as the Corsham Bunker
> 
> if you don't believe me give them a call on 01225 84 7388 and ask
> 
> Yup it's a secret but the phone number is in the phone book



i rang them..they said its a secret.


----------



## krela (Dec 19, 2012)

I've been in there, lots of people have been in there, it's been 'open' on and off since the early 90s. The MoD even did the odd guided tour for ex MoD staff there, and they've released videos and sales brochures of it...  It's no secret any more.

The Nick McCamley and Nick Catford books are very good though.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 19, 2012)

The Mark Thomas episode is hilarious...

Mark: 'Hi, can we see the bunker?'
Woman Officer: 'What Bunker? We have a few cellars, but nothing that can be called a bunker'
Mark: 'we have seen plans of lots of tunnels, apparently there's a pub down there?'
Woman Officer: 'No tunnels, no bunker, I think you have your facts incorrect'


----------



## Munchh (Dec 19, 2012)

I imagine the people who don't know about Burlington are easier to count. Looks a good read oldscrote.


----------



## Fury161 (Dec 19, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Have you seen the Mark Thomas Secret Britain episode with it? He turns up at the gate? He just turns up at the gate and asks for a look round the secret nuclear bunker. The poor woman on the gate insists there's nothing underground



You mean this, 10min & 55 Sec in

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itqMwuB8gOk[/ame]


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 19, 2012)

That's the kiddy! Couldn't post it from my phone! Love Mark Thomas!


----------



## PaulPowers (Dec 21, 2012)

shame DP doesn't have a non-public section


----------



## krela (Dec 21, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> shame DP doesn't have a non-public section



No it's not.


----------



## maxmix (Dec 21, 2012)

Have the Burlington book, it's pretty good. Like the Mark Thomas video, how old is that?? Funny when they are denying everything....


----------



## cogito (Dec 25, 2012)

Yep, Burlington definitely doesn't exist.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkoZnylMX0A[/ame]

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 25, 2012)

Brilliant, I like that you mad buggers.....Happy Christmas


----------



## losttom (Dec 25, 2012)

Excellent!!! Hahaha


----------



## PaulPowers (Dec 25, 2012)

I'd forgotton about that one

Classic


----------

